# 10.7 and legacy afp shares



## macpablodesigns (Jun 11, 2010)

After receiving a new mini that will not downgrade to SL (as per apple support) we found that it will not connect to legacy afp shares. There is a workaround from the Apple support site for anyone else that may have this issue.

OS X Lion: Connecting to legacy AFP services

Amongst the many other issues we are having, scratch this one off the list.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Good to know there's a workaround ... but wow, lots of hoop jumping for that one.


----------



## macpablodesigns (Jun 11, 2010)

*More fun*

Don't even get me started on the issues Quark is having with fonts.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

macpablodesigns said:


> Don't even get me started on the issues Quark is having with fonts.


Still using Quark? I think I open Quark about once or twice a year, and thats to often for my liking.

I am hesitant to by a new mac at the moment as I don't want to switch to Lion. Next year I will just have to bite the bullet and conform when I do upgrade, but not looking forward to it. Been running Lion in Parallels right now to see how Adobe handles it plus other things.


----------



## macpablodesigns (Jun 11, 2010)

Adobe has been working great, no problems whatsoever. The other problems are not minor ones... fonts not working or embedding in pdfs from quark, can't print to most of my printers, still can't connect to one afp share (but have figured out a workaround for that). 

We have to use quark right now, haven't been able to convince others that we should have changed a long time ago.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't miss having to support Quark at all


----------

